# Lake District?



## JohnMF (Nov 8, 2005)

Im thinking of shooting up to The Lake District before christmas sometime to take some 'wintery' photographs.

Can anybody recommend any particular areas?

thanks


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Nov 8, 2005)

Burrowdale (?) is very nice in Autumn so should be good in winter too.


There's also Aira Force, Just south of Watermillock on the West shore of Ullswater Lake.  It's a nature trail like walk up a stream to an impressive waterfall.


----------



## ©AnderGraph (Nov 8, 2005)

JohnMF said:
			
		

> Im thinking of shooting up to The Lake District before christmas sometime to take some 'wintery' photographs.
> 
> Can anybody recommend any particular areas?
> 
> thanks



Hi this is the first time ive logged on to this forum for ages (really busy) and this thread 'inspired' me to post, so i log in and get a message... strangely its from you... i can help you out with both, it would be easier to talk to you over a msn/ichat/messenger than putting all the info down (as ive not got a huge amount of time right now)

have you got one


----------



## JohnMF (Nov 9, 2005)

Thanks spanner, i will check up on those places on the internet. Dont suppose you have any photos you've taken there yourself you would like to share?

Anders ive PM'd you


----------



## JonathanM (Jan 15, 2006)

if you travel on the main ambleside-keswick road you will pass a couple of small tarns, the first is quite good in clear, calm conditions giving a mirror effect, with nice fellside opposite. It isn't Grasmere, but the smaller tarn just before closer to Ambleside, Loughrigg tarn.

Another "classic" is Ashness bridge, out of Keswick along the east side of derwent water, then up towards the farm & campsite at Ashness.

the bridge is a natrual viewpoint over derwent water & towards Keswick 7 the high fells beyond. Often busy, best sought out at quieter times of year.

Near Keswick is also Castlerigg stone circle, a Victorian folly but superb views over Blencathra. Again, quite a busy attraction, but can be caught in a quiet moment at this time of year.

Most of the lakes themselves will yield good scenes at this time of year.


----------

